# How to lodge a complaint against an Australian PR holder?



## KPPK (Apr 11, 2017)

A man came to Australia after marrying an Australian girl. After he got his PR, he divorced this girl and went back to his country and marry another girl. Now he is living in Queensland and has relations with other women but doesn't care about his legally married wife. He has registered his second marriage here too in order to get the benefits. His wife wants to either come here and be with him or wants him to go back to his country. He does neither and takes no responsibility. Back home, his family is torturing his wife.

As a member of the girl's family, I want to lodge a complaint against him so that actions will be taken against him. Is that possible in any way?


----------



## MaryMar (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello KPPK,

You can have a read here > https://www.border.gov.au/FAQs/Pages/how-do-i-report-immi-citz-or-customs-fraud.aspx


----------



## AussieYeh (Jun 7, 2017)

The girl herself did not take actions against him?


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

If he has PR then no action will be taken against him unless you have solid proof that he obtained his PR fraudulently.


----------



## AussieYeh (Jun 7, 2017)

Ok. I understand.


----------

